# Jet AFS 1000B Dust Collector/ Triton Respirator



## arthur dent (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying these tools and wonder if anyone has purchased either/both of them and has an opinion?
AD


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

i just ordered the JDL 750 instead of the Jet. in long run you get more for your $ worth. There is someone on ebay that will sell you the JDL for $200.00 if you email him, i think he has it listed for $299


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had the Jet AFS 1000B for about three years now. It works well. I have only had to clean the filters.


----------

